# Fake or real genotropin pfizer



## RideDiveFX (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,

are these fakes or real - never saw this from pfizer before? The dude says he got it from a doc friend...he owns a gym with monsters walking around in it and he supplies to all


----------



## RideDiveFX (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone guys?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Lol at the monsters, must be good then..

Iv never seen it before looks weird as fcuk does that water drop in on the powder puck?


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

A friend of mine had something very similar.. the only difference was the greenish lid on yours was orange on my pals one, that was over a year ago and he's was direct from a doctor I believe.

@Dead lee the water does just drop into the puck below.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

100 million % fake!


----------



## RideDiveFX (Aug 22, 2011)

Bob & Weave said:


> A friend of mine had something very similar.. the only difference was the greenish lid on yours was orange on my pals one, that was over a year ago and he's was direct from a doctor I believe.
> 
> @Dead lee the water does just drop into the puck below.


Yes this is what he says - got directly from the doctor. But the problem is that pfizer does not make anything like this in the product line - they are all pens and a mixer in a pen form too. I cant find nothing like this on their website!

Maybe generic hgh from china packaged like this???


----------



## RideDiveFX (Aug 22, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> 100 million % fake!


 wow thanks for the confirmation


----------



## RideDiveFX (Aug 22, 2011)

Bob & Weave said:


> A friend of mine had something very similar.. the only difference was the greenish lid on yours was orange on my pals one, that was over a year ago and he's was direct from a doctor I believe.
> 
> @Dead lee the water does just drop into the puck below.


This is exactly what this guy says - got it from doc. But i have never seen pfizer make anything like this. All their product line is in pen form and not other packing is officially listed on their website. FAKE for sure IMO, plus was dirt cheap - another flag for a claim that it is pharm grade


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I had some original hygetropin blacktops off the doc the other day


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

that's the strangest most elaborate fake HGH iv ever seen. hope u didn't buy to much of it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fake


----------

